# Buck Pen in Progress!



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I have GOT to get this buck pen finished in the next couple weeks, as the bucklings are getting rather grown up these days LOL. A few weeks ago my sister and I cleaned the roof off of the shelter (turns out I am going to have to replace the whole thing), and cleared most of the stuff out of the inside. Today I put in Tposts and cut fencing, while she put up some panels along the arena railing. Tomorrow we will put up the rest of the paneling along the bottom level, and will put up at least once side of the wire fencing.

View of the whole pen. By next year I will have fenced off up to where I am standing taking the photo, but for now it should be big enough for the 2 nigerian dwarf bucklings. 


THe shelter


Inside. I will put up walls and stall mats and a chair or a table or 2. 


"Long" fence line, its 32'


THe short side, its almost 12'


I am super broke right now so am just using material that I have already. THis is my answer to the arena railing. I have some 2x6s and flooring paneling to use for the next gap lol. It will look pretty ghetto for a while, but its only temporary until they are bigger and I can just use some 2x4s in the gaps (that will look a lot better). 


I am studding out my bucklings this fall, and am going to get 4 cattle panels and use them as temporary breeding pen that I can set up and take down as needed. It will go along the side of the buck pen, with a foot or so in-between them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you are taking on quite an undertaking. Good luck with getting it done! That is great that you are using your imagination and getting things done.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Luckily I don't have to get the roof done right away, I have a couple months before it starts raining again, and I will only put up a couple walls for now I think. The main problem is that I only have my sister here to help me a few days a week, and shes only going to be here for another few weeks anyway before she leaves for grad school! So I have to get it livable super soon!

I finished the lower level paneling this evening. THere are a few spots that I will have to fill in with a 2x4 or something. 


So tomorrow I will fill in the spots, do the 2nd level paneling, and get the wire fence done too. Then it will be super close to being livable!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Got more done on yet yesterday and today! Yesterday my sister and I started securing the fence, today we finished the long side. Then I cleared out brambles from the shelter, and made a doorway from the shelter to the pen 

The finished fence! I will get Tpost caps and maybe run a line of poly tape along the top too. 


Cleared out pen, next I need to sweep it up because I found an ad for stall mats for $30 each and am going to pick some up tomorrow 


New doorway to pen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Moving right along! :thumbup:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

It looks great!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks! I think I will attempt to put up a wall today, anybody want to come help? Lol


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I somehow didn't get good photos of it, but I started on the walls today. I have had the goats in there twice now, I want the boys to be familiar with the spot before I put them in there for good. 


Salt wanted to hang with me, Basil set to exploring



How it will be



I have a lot of traveling to do in the next week, so their move in date aug. 1st!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice....cute lil guys!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you!

I don't know what is on the schedule for tomorrow, havnt decided yet lol. Hopefully I will get to go pick up those stall mats, the gal didn't answer when I called today. I should finish clearing out the last bit of stuff, and sweep it out.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am finishing a few last touches tomorrow and putting the boys in it! Honey is in standing heat today, and though they are still young, they are right on the verge of being old enough and I am worried that with Honey's help, they will get it figured out.

Today I finished the other fence line, finished the 2 walls, scraped up a lot of the debris, and went and picked up the stall matts. Tomorrow I am going to finish sweeping it out, put down the stall matts, and put a table or something in there, and then put those dang bucklings in there for the day, and possibly for the rest of their lives Lol.

Walls!


Their beautiful front view Lol, to the left is the doorway to the pen


The whole thing. Looks a lot more like a shelter now than when I started


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You got quite a bit done. Nice job!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks! I can't wait to be done with it LOL


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Its been such a crazy last couple days, but I got the buck pen finished tonight and moved the boys in! I am up to 3 bucklings now because the buyer I had for my last buckling was laid off today and is backing out of the deal  Photos of the boys in their new digs tomorrow


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

The bucks have been in their pen for 9 days now! They are feeling more at home for sure, but I feel like they are crowded in there. I bought the Tposts to fence off a larger area for them, but I won't have the time to do it, plus its hard freaken work lol, so I am hoping to hire a couple guys to do it real quick for me. I also really need to get a couple tables in there for them.

Salt says "Hello!"


Mace and basil coming out of the igloo 




I really love all 3 of them, they are so sweet and cute and perfect! I know its dumb to have 3 bucks, two who are brothers, for 6 does. I hope one of the brothers sells soon before I get too attached!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice job on the pen, and cute bucks!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks! I still need to do something about the roof (I might just tarp it for this year), and put up more walls too, but its working really well so far! It looks great down there too. I am really happy with it. The boys are SO cute, thank you. They are so nice. Salt leads so well, and mace is getting better, Basil has been the difficult child lol, but he is coming around now for sure. I still hope someone buys Mace and I get to keep basil, but mace is slowly working his way into my brain thinking that I just might keep him too! Somebody stop me! LOL!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope....not gonna stop ya...  
Really nice job! You know you wanna add more space already....so why not space for more too!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Ha! Everyone is such a bad influence. LOL.

Thanks to the help of my cousin-in-law, I got all but 1 Tpost in the ground for their pasture! I was one short is why LOL, gonna get that on monday and pound it in! I am going to hire one of my neighbors to help me string the fencing up, hopefully in the next week or 2! It will be so great to have it done. I hope it makes them happier out there!

From the front side


From inside their pen, looking up to the driveway


From the driveway looking down to their pen


The handsome brothers


Basil giving his flirty look


It was dinner time "Feed us!"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you are moving right along.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Have not got the larger pen area fenced off yet, but I did take this cat tree that my cats don't use anymore and turn it into a table for them today. They LOVE it.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow.. looking nice


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Got half of the breeding pen set up today  Its attached to the side of the buck pen. I could make it just a little bigger that way. It will be good for probably 3 goats at a time, maybe 4 at the most but that would really be pushing it. Its got SO much brush in it right now, that I will probably let the bucklings out in it for an hour a day for a few days, because I have an outside doe coming the first of Oct. and I don't want to stick her out there and have her bloat on me or anything.

I also am ready to have my corner posts put in for the bucks pasture. I would really love to get that done! THey don't follow me like good little babies anymore, so their time out of their pen has been extremely limited recently, and they are super unhappy about it!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Breeding pen from the back side


Front side, needs another Tpost in there


----------

